
Telephony honeypot received 1.5M robocalls across 11 months - dredmorbius
https://www.zdnet.com/article/a-simple-telephony-honeypot-received-1-5-million-robocalls-across-11-months/
======
haspoken
The article says:

"NCSU researchers said they ran 66,606 telephone lines between March 2019 and
January 2020, during which time they said to have received 1,481,201
unsolicited calls -- even if they never made their phone numbers public via
any source. "

I wonder where they got 66,606 virgin numbers? Otherwise, previous owners of
the numbers have likely spread them, negating the meaning of the researchers
not spreading them.

